# Kefir grains



## tbones

Does anyone know where to get live kefir grains? In Abu Dhabi or Dubai. I've looked everywhere.


----------



## jthornton

*Sharing*

Hi, I have grains but the forum has deleted my email address and listed as Spam. I'm happy to share for free. I guess you can reply here if you're interested and I will hopefully receive a notification from the website to check this page. I'm happy to share and not looking to make a profit on the grains since they repopulate and I always have excess. It's also in the spirit of kefir to share the grains rather than charge for them.


----------



## BedouGirl

jthornton said:


> Hi, I have grains but the forum has deleted my email address and listed as Spam. I'm happy to share for free. I guess you can reply here if you're interested and I will hopefully receive a notification from the website to check this page. I'm happy to share and not looking to make a profit on the grains since they repopulate and I always have excess. It's also in the spirit of kefir to share the grains rather than charge for them.


 OP posted the question two years ago. Subsequent posts were spam, including the one you posted last September.


----------



## jthornton

I posted thinking that others would search for kefir grains in Dubai and come across the same thread, much like I did. I apologize if that was in violation of the terms. Feel free to delete these posts as well if that is the case.


----------



## LunaLuni80

jthornton said:


> Hi, I have grains but the forum has deleted my email address and listed as Spam. I'm happy to share for free. I guess you can reply here if you're interested and I will hopefully receive a notification from the website to check this page. I'm happy to share and not looking to make a profit on the grains since they repopulate and I always have excess. It's also in the spirit of kefir to share the grains rather than charge for them.


Hi im kefir lovers too,im making my own kefir probiotic.. What do you make? Is it water kefir? I really want water kefir if you have it would you like to share with me? TIA x


----------



## alanuae

jthornton said:


> Hi, I have grains but the forum has deleted my email address and listed as Spam. I'm happy to share for free. I guess you can reply here if you're interested and I will hopefully receive a notification from the website to check this page. I'm happy to share and not looking to make a profit on the grains since they repopulate and I always have excess. It's also in the spirit of kefir to share the grains rather than charge for them.


Hi there..I'm keen on getting the kefir grains for my personal health. I hope you still have some to spare.
Cheers


----------



## neonpoppy

New here. I have kefir grains. They were originally milk but are now water. You can use either grain for either but it takes a few goes to work properly. PM me if anyone needs any although I've just moved here so might be a bit difficult to meet up to give them to you till we have a place to live! Which should be in the next month!

I also have kombucha scoby but after a small freezing accident it may take a while to revive the poor thing.


----------



## alanuae

Hi
Thank you for your reply. Will contact you if my present promised supplier is unable to deliver.
Cheers


----------



## Sheba84

jthornton;70g02074 said:


> Hi, I have grains but the forum has deleted my email address and listed as Spam. I'm happy to share for free. I guess you can reply here if you're interested and I will hopefully receive a notification from the website to check this page. I'm happy to share and not looking to make a profit on the grains since they repopulate and I always have excess. It's also in the spirit of kefir to share the grains rather than charge for them.


HI, do you have Kefir grains to share?
Thanks


----------

